# Scientists Have Designed a Nasal Spray to Protect Against Covid-19



## Mike (Jan 24, 2021)

Scientists have come up with  a nasal spray to stop
people being infected, the one here is already available
online, but the Canadian one is still going through trials
I believe.

When I heard this it got me thinking about a nasal spray
like this, I can and have made Hypochlorous Acid, this is
the product that many cities were using at the beginning
of the Pandemic and it is very effective in killing germs, it
is also drinkable as it is made of: Water, Salt, Vinegar and
5 volts of Electricity, I wonder if it would work as a nasal
spray, the virus attacks through the mouth and the nose
and according to reports it takes around 4 days to reach
the lungs where it does some real damage, so a spray in
the mouth to the back of the throat should cover it in my
thinking.

Are any of you pharmacists who can agree or advise me
to not even try it?

Mike.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 24, 2021)

*Nasal Spray COVID Vaccine Shows Promise in Animal Trials*

- A spritz instead of a shot to ward off COVID-19? Researchers report that a nasal spray vaccine against the new coronavirus shows promise in animal testing.

Rodents that were given two doses of the vaccine had antibody and T-cell responses that were strong enough to suppress SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that causes COVID-19.

The vaccine also reduced lung damage, inflammation and disease severity in the rodents, according to scientists from Lancaster University in England and Texas Biomedical Research Institute in San Antonio.

We found that administering this vaccine through a nasal spray completely protected the animals from shedding the virus which causes transmission of the virus. This means the immunization of the upper respiratory tract through a nasal spray can prevent individuals from spreading the virus and developing infections elsewhere in the body," said study author Muhammad Munir, a Lancaster University virologist.

Though the vaccine showed promising safety and efficacy in this animal model, human trials are still required to determine its applicability and to obtain regulatory approvals," Munir added in a university news release.

The nasal spray vaccine is based on a common poultry virus called the Newcastle Disease Virus (NDV), which can replicate in humans but is harmless. The research team engineered NDV to produce the spike proteins of the SARS-CoV-2 virus to prime the body's immune system to attack the coronavirus.

Their findings were published recently on BioRxiv, a preprint server for research that hasn't yet been peer-reviewed.

There are a number of advantages to a nasal spray vaccine, including it being noninvasive, triggering local immunity, and being an alternative for people who are afraid of needles or have blood clotting disorders, according to the researchers.

They noted that there's already a nasal spray vaccine for seasonal flu, so this type of vaccination has been proven to be effective.

A nasal spray vaccine for COVID-19 could provide a low-cost alternative for the developing world, because it could be produced using existing worldwide infrastructure for seasonal flu virus vaccines, the researchers suggested.

"The scalability and economical production make this vaccine candidate suitable for low- and middle-income countries," said study author Mohammed Rohaim, also from Lancaster University.

https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/covi...al-spray-vaccine-for-covid-19-in-early-trials


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 24, 2021)

I remember when I had horses, one of the horse vaccines was a nasal mist type.  Horses have such big noses/nasal cavities it was creepy to watch.  Then I had to scrunch up my eyes and hold my breath while the horse snorted it all over me.


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I remember when I had horses, one of the horse vaccines was a nasal mist type.  Horses have such big noses/nasal cavities it was creepy to watch.  Then I had to scrunch up my eyes and hold my breath while the horse snorted it all over me.


They do!!!


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

According to what I can find for flu nasal spray vaccines versus injected vaccines, they both have unpleasant side effects.  
Think I'd take the injection side effects over the nasal inhalant.

The side effects of the flu shot are soreness at the injection site, headache, mild fever, and nausea.
The side effects of the nasal spray are runny nose, wheezing, sore throat, headaches, fever, and nausea.​


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2021)

Mike said:


> Scientists have come up with  a nasal spray to stop
> people being infected, the one here is already available
> online, but the Canadian one is still going through trials
> I believe.
> ...


I'm not a pharmacist, but I have a question about the nasal spray you're referring to; is it considered a vaccine or a prophylactic?


----------



## Mike (Jan 25, 2021)

It is a preventative measure to stop the virus
from entering your lungs.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2021)

It's good to know there's an alternative to the injected vaccine. Too bad they both cause some side effects though. Have there been any deaths from the spray?


----------



## Mike (Jan 26, 2021)

The official sprays are vaccines, the one that I
would make and try is a preventative one, I am
not aware of any deaths from the spray vaccine.
https://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/scientists-developing-covid-19-vaccine-nasal-spray-1

Mike.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 29, 2021)

I was told by a doctor the key to preventing colds and flu via the sinuses is keep them moist with saline solution or sniff salt water on occassion. Dry sinus linings crack and allow germs in. Most over due medicated nasal spray because they can dry out or irritate them. Same for the old menthol inhaler stick.

Almost sounds like this spray in the op coats the sinus linings.


----------

